# Gizelle went to her furever home



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

My AMAR foster girl was adopted last night This is her on the left with her daddy and new sister Bella. Bella had been adopted by his grandmother and he took over Bella's care when his grandmother passed away. He is a disabled Air Force veteran. Gizelle came into AMAR when she was found on craigslist along With Rosalee. Both had been purchased from a dog auction. Now both are in loving homes.:wub::cheer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Love the pic!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I also love the image.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happiness!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats. horayfor rescues.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet! And thank you for fostering thus special lady.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Lovely! :wub:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

What an awesome post! We so need more of these. I love that he loves the little white dogs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay!!!! A new forever home and a New Sister :chili::chili:Congratulations Gizelle! Happy ending :wub: New Beginnings :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - what great news. :chili::chili: I saw their picture on the AMAR website but didn't know you were Gizelle's foster. Love to hear happy endings. :thumbsup: I get my first foster from AMAR on Sunday. :w00t: Hoping Tyler takes to him.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!!


----------

